

Show HN: Dribbble New Tab - _fertapric
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/dribbble-new-tab/hmhjbefkpednjogghoibpejdmemkinbn

======
BorisMelnik
looks like this will be some competition for usepanda.com

